# Changer la place de a-dock ?



## baptiste64 (21 Janvier 2011)

Salut à tous, j'ai téléchargé a-dock sur mon mac, et en fait j'aimerais savoir si je peux changer sa place : c'est-à-dire mettre le second doc (de a-dock donc) en bas ou à gauche de mon écran...
J4ai cru voir que c'était possible sur l'ordi d'un ami...
De même où puis-je configurer ce dernier ?

Merci d'avance

Ici, on ne traite que des utilitaires "non système", ceux qui concernent le système, c'est dans Mac OS X ou dans son sous forum "Customisation", selon ce que fait l'utilitaire. Ici, c'est "Custo", on y va !


----------



## wath68 (22 Janvier 2011)

Je ne connais pas?

Il n'y a pas d'aide ?

Edit : halavache, 10$ pour une appli plus mise à jour depuis 2009 :hein:

Edit : il suffisait de lire la FAQ dans le dmg d'installation.  ctrl+maj plus clic sur a-dock


----------

